# Gehl 2170 Mower Conditioner



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Gehl 2170 mower conditioner had any common problems? It seemed like I remembered there were problems with them so farmers preferred the Gehl 2175 versus the 2170.


----------

